# slow going



## kaotik (Sep 9, 2013)

So to begin i wasinthe army.  was an awesome 240lbs with barely 10% bodyfat. beinga civilian iballooned gotlazy and fat. now I'm 215 and atleast 23% .  Im using test e 250. andhavebeen gaining lean mass but cannot lose my gut again. need advice....help


----------



## Arnold (Sep 9, 2013)

kaotik, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Dath (Sep 9, 2013)

Welcome to Ironmag


----------



## Little BamBam (Sep 9, 2013)

welcome to imf. glad to assist but this is probably not the right place for this question. try posting in diet and nutrition


----------



## DaMaster (Sep 9, 2013)

Welcome to IM bro.


----------



## poppa_cracker (Sep 9, 2013)

Welcome to the board


----------



## charley (Sep 10, 2013)

_*
Welcome !!!    [DIET]
*_


----------



## brazey (Sep 10, 2013)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## sneedham (Sep 10, 2013)

You are in the right place, welcome...


----------



## jason_mazzy (Sep 10, 2013)

welcome. What's your cardio like?


----------



## Christsean (Sep 10, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## HardcorePeptides (Sep 10, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## ashoprep1 (Sep 11, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## StaggerLee (Sep 13, 2013)

welcome to the forum


----------



## DubbyGunz (Sep 13, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 16, 2013)

Diet for sure.  Check out the stickies in the Diet forum. Most of us have learned the hard way.  Whether you want to cut or bulk, diet is the number one factor.


----------



## 1HungLo (Sep 16, 2013)

JerseyDevil said:


> Diet for sure.  Check out the stickies in the Diet forum. Most of us have learned the hard way.  Whether you want to cut or bulk, diet is the number one factor.


^^^This^^^  I started a bulk diet 3 weeks ago. 6 meals a day, right at 300g of protein daily, macros around 40p/30c/30f. Slow, lean bulk is best.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hey Bro,Not sure this is the right place to answer your question but I will do my best. When it comes to your gut its all about a diet plan and nutrition regiment. It really comes down to that in a nutshell. That's the only thing that you can do is really work your diet as much as you can and make sure that you restrict your carb amount and have healthy fats in place of bad ones. Are you looking to lose a certain amount of weight? How soon are you looking for results?


----------

